# Merlin



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was just surfing youtube and found this. Please don't bite my head off because I personally hate the sport and probably would disagree with how these horses were trained but this is still phenomenal. It was a little hard to look past the animal cruelty toward the bull but the horse is just amazing. Look at the agility and athleticism. That is one very well trained horse for that discipline.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgG_...rse-videos/wow-30657/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

That horse is so athletic it's scary. He has perfect timing when dodging the bull and everything. Even though it's beyond horrible what they do to the bulls.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I would never risk my horse for that sport no way. but dang that horse!!!!! wow.

that horse cant even stand still lol.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

wait... what did he stick in the bull?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think they are spears with colorful things attached. After the whole thing is over, the bull is killed and cooked. {


I think.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Geesh I'm happy if I can get a side pass of a few yards. That horse is sidestepping at mach speed :shock: Amazing! 
I think they concider it an honor for the bull to be killed in such a manor.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i hate that sport to, the poor bull is tortured to death. I have to close my eyes everytime i know he is going to put that dagger into him =( but that horse is amazing.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That horse is amazing beyond words.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Bull fighting bulls live lifes of god's compared to the cows we eat every day. The colorful spears they stick them with during the bull fight do not actually injure the bull that much. They are only agitators. When it is time for the bull to be killed it is done with a spear directly to it's heart. The bull dies so quickly that it has little time to feel pain. It is the greatest dishonor a bullfighter can have to miss the heart and cause the bull a slow death.

And yes that horse is amazing as well as beautiful.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

MEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, amazing! My mom and I really enjoyed watching that, thanks for posting it

And the bull isn't tortured to death. Yes those spears aren't nice, but overall the bulls lead much nicer lives then most cows. And the death is quick, they don't just Stab it to death with those little spears


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Wooow! That is an AMAZING horse!! I would never risk my pony or horses that way though.. Just picturing little Gonzo or Rupert or Zuzu in there place makes me sick.. :\ The cows are tortured that much.. we raise cattle at my barn and I'm sure they're killed a lot less pleasently.. O.O


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I know. Working cattle my whole life, I have seen more than one horse get gored by cattle horns. I have had 2 horses get taken completely down by either a bull or a mama cow on the fight while I was riding. Of course, my horses are taught to stand their ground and not run away. But the thought of any of mine in there with me purposfully provoking the bull just scares me.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow that horse is Awesome! I think everyone already said everything lol. Yea poor bull tho.


----------



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

wow! that is amazing! i love that horse. It is sad what it is being used for though.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

wow! that horse is amazing!!

Poor bull... i know the spears don't do a lot of damage but im sure they hurt... :-( it would be like someone sticking us with a needle over and over, it only leaves a little mark but still hurts like hell.


----------



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

After watching that, I am totally in awe...

Like everyone else said, EPIC HORSE. Poor bull, though. I think that part is horrible... however, the horse's amazing abilities almost make up for the bull's abuse... almost.

I wanna horse like that ;-;


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

My jaw seriously just hit the floor...that horse's precision and accuracy is astounding! But I guess it HAS to be otherwise it gets a horn in the butt :lol: I've never seen this sport in action to be honest, and the layer of fat that bull has, I doubt through his adrenalin he even FELT the tiny poke. Not saying it's good or anything, but there are worse sports out there. 

I'm still amazed by that horse...can't imagine the training that went into him! He knows his job and knows it well.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

The horse is beautiful. And such athleticisim (sp?) You also have to remember that this sport is their culture. But dang that horse can sidepass faster than my friends horse will lope lol.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't want a warning from Mike, so I'll behave and not verse my opinion...

That is one fit horse no doubt. I wouldn't want dare imagine what would happen if the horse were to trip...


----------

